# Paints



## Rebelution (Jun 24, 2013)

hello so i was wondering what kind of paints there are out there that are safe for fish. i want to paint a few Plexiglas pieces that will be going inside the tank it will be brackish if that matters. also i want to paint the outside glass on the back and two sides to hide cords wondering if any paint will work on the outside or use something safe for fish all around?


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

I have no idea what is best to use for inside the tank, but my husband and I painted the back of one of our tanks with Krylon Fusion spray paint - it's meant for smooth surfaces like plastic and glass. We also used a satin coat to minimize extra glare, and it looks really nice. 
My recommendation is also to use Glad Press-n-Seal on the top of the tank so no paint manages to accidentally get inside.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Krylon Fusion. It bonds with the plastic ( the fusion part ) and becomes safely inert after drying. Outside the tank anything is fine.


----------



## Rebelution (Jun 24, 2013)

awesome thanks for the the info much appreciated.


----------

